# Epson Artisan 1430 with Cobra Inks prints fuzzy when colors mix



## gavsiu (May 21, 2017)

Although we are printing on sub paper for ceramics when this issue started, we are hoping to begin printing for t-shirts also.

So I had our 1430 printer set up according to the instructions that came with the Cobra Inks CIS sublimation kit including the driver settings.

We didn't have any issues for a while and my wife said some of the prints started to have a fuzz around it. She said it went away and now it came back. I haven't figured out how to fix this.

I've done nozzle checks, head cleaning, and print head alignments. I've tried folding a piece of paper and running it inside the printer under the print head to clean some of the gunk. I think I cleaned most of that, but I can't see underneath it. I tried pressing some paper towels on the foam where the print head rests/cleans (don't know the name) and soak up any excess ink.

I cleaned under the print head and soaked the ink from the foam at the same time and when I tried printing, half of the vector image had zero fuzz around it and the 2nd half had the fuzz reappearing.

Turning high speed printing off causes the fuzz to form in 1 direction. 1 side of the vector would have no fuzz and the other side does.

I tried printing a CMYK test page of the same vector image. None of the individual colors including black had any fuzz, but a color black vector had the fuzz around it. Originally, my issue occurred when I was trying to print a bronze colored vector image. This led me to believe the issue is when the colors mix.

Paper Settings:
Photo
Plain Paper / Bright White Paper
Fine

Print Options:
None
Sometimes High Speed

Printer Color Management:
ICM
Off (No color adjustment)

Illustrator Color Management:
Let Illustrator determine colors
C1430_Al_PP_PQ_CS6.icm
Perceptual


----------



## gavsiu (May 21, 2017)

I can't find the post edit link and I took a picture of the fuzz.

It's barely noticeable on plain paper, but when pressed, it is very noticeable. We've ruined many mugs and I want to figure this out before we start pressing on shirts.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## gavsiu (May 21, 2017)

Changing paper settings to Premium Presentation Paper Matte seems to have gotten rid of the fuzz, but the colors no longer match, which is a big issue.


----------



## fwpd1763 (Dec 8, 2015)

You figure this issue out yet?


----------



## gavsiu (May 21, 2017)

fwpd1763 said:


> You figure this issue out yet?


We are still unable to print photos with correct colors.

At first, none of the colors matched. We bought a ColorMunki Display and calibrated our laptops.

Now, the vectors color match (printed in Illustrator), but photos still print as if the displays were not calibrated in Illustrator and Photoshop.


----------

